# Wattle Fence



## SarahFair (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone use one to keep goats back?
How high did you make it?
Any other little quirks you have to add for goats?


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 16, 2012)

I had to google what this was since I had never heard of it. From the looks of it, it seems it would be pretty sturdy. I would wonder if the goats wouldn't figure out how to climb it easily though. What about getting moisture in the cracks and producing mold or making the wood rot faster. Just throwing it out there as things that may be an issue. I only looked at the images that came up when I googled "wattle fence" I didn't look into how it is constructed and all those details. Maybe someone else has experience with it.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 16, 2012)

Its how they use to fence them in the old days 


The only problem they have is rot after a few years on the "stakes" from what Ive read..
But the place it will be in doesnt stay moist.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Aug 17, 2012)

I too had to google it. It seems like a lot of work, but it would be a very good looking fence when you were done. It would also be inexpensive if you had your own property to forage the wood. I like it!

I don't see why you couldn't use it for goats or other small mammals. I think the height of the fence would depend on the height of your goats. I like the idea of splitting a log and drilling holes in it for the uprights. That would add some stability and make it harder for the critters to dig under.

Here is a link to the EPA and their description of a wattle fence...

http://www.epa.gov/greenacres/wildones/handbk/wo27fence.html

Mother Earth News also had a good article...

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Organic-Gardening/2007-04-01/Make-Simple-Garden-Fences.aspx


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 17, 2012)

I like the look, but I couldn't use one. My goats would eat through it in no time.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 17, 2012)

Lucky the SO is a logger so I can just go through property they are about to clear out and gather what I need.. and Im surrounded by 50 acres that has been foreclosed on since weve moved in.
Smooth Sumac has invaded the area and is the PERFECT height and size and is VERY flexible. 
I expect itll take me a couple months start to finish to do the area I need fenced.. I just cant convince the SO to spend the $400+ its going to cost to install with regular fencing 

The largest goat I have is bigger than my German Shepherd Dogs but shes a big wussy and loves staying behind a fence.
All the other ones are the size of a medium dog..


----------

